# Too Scared to Volunteer



## jmjheart (Nov 7, 2013)

Okay, I gave in an application for a volunteer job at Petsmart and they told me to go in for a 2 hour orientation. I had a mini panic attack right before I went in but i did it anyways.. I barely said anything throughout the two hours and the lady probably thought I was weird or something. So then she says she'll get the manager to email me and tell me when to come in but she never did.
So anyways I emailed her and she told me she wants me to come in this Sunday so she can do another 2 hour thing which she called a "shadow shift". My paranoia kicked in and I think maybe the other woman told her she doesn't think I'm good for the job or that I acted strange or something and they're all judging me...
I'm seriously considering not showing up at all because I'm terrified. Like, I'm reaaally scared for some reason because I've never done anything like this before.. Why can't they just let me do the job? All it is is taking care of cats anyways..

I really don't think I'm properly equipped to handle this world because I can't even do this small thing.

halp.


----------



## Miranda The Panda (Apr 5, 2015)

If they didn't think you were good for the job they would not have you go back in. They're just going through the motions with the shadowing and such, they probably want to make sure you can work in the environment, employees, and the animals. They're not out to get you and they probably really need the help. You'll do great! Just try to think positive.


----------



## MrEMouse (Jun 12, 2011)

It's common to have to do a shadow shift. It's just a part of training. If they are asking you to do then they have asked everyone to do it. I'm sure you'll do great at it. Though, keep in mind that cats are evil and largely stuck up. Might be just my opinion.


----------



## needformeaning (Mar 9, 2015)

They want you to be really prepared.
Don't overthink.
Show up and keep a positive attitude


----------



## jmjheart (Nov 7, 2013)

Thank you all  I really need to stop freaking out over everything


----------



## jlscho03 (Sep 5, 2012)

You're doing great. The fact that you are continuing shows that you have a lot of bravery. I think you should go. I've volunteered at my local shelter before and while you can do it, they have to go through _proper_ procedure. After all, they're a company. Everything's got a procedure, from wrapping the leash around your wrist to how to approach the animals, as certain ones will have different tendencies. Being that you're familiar with animals, you probably don't need it, but since you're a volunteer, they still have to show you how they do things.

Don't be scared. You'll most likely be around the animals, anyway (actually, I don't know... I was at the shelter but that wasn't Petsmart). And since you're a volunteer, you can probably have your choice of what you want to volunteer with. I always chose to give the dogs long walks (they considered a 'walk' to be in the parking lot, despite the fact that there was a park across the street, which was where I took them) but others played with them in the rooms, took them to the bathroom, cleaned, made toys, organized supplies, etc. I never really talked to anyone with my volunteer work.

It's scary because it's a new experience. Once you overcome it (and this seems like a great first opportunity), you'll be able to face future experiences that are similar and know you can do it. (This also applies for overcoming SA-specific fears in general, too).


----------



## HannahG (Aug 31, 2010)

Sounds like you're doing well. What always threw me with volunteering is that many places were telling me "you have to commit to 30 hrs a month" - why? I'm helping out. So I was worried about not being able to do that with my work schedule and it chased me off. Then other places said they didn't need volunteers. I mean, it was to _volunteer_, an unpaid position and I couldn't get it? I was really anxious after the first few places told me that.

Eventually I was a volunteer for the Heart & Stroke foundation but when it came to ask for a reference they didn't know who I was. They acted like we never met ???

Canadian Cancer Society, I did the orientation but they never called me in to help. I called them up and they kept saying they didn't need me. ...and they never EVER seemed to need me.

Needless to say I'm done volunteering.


----------



## bestFizzy (Nov 2, 2013)

Everyone gets nerves before something like this. Yours are off the chart, and I understand. Tilt your head forward and charge into it. You will be glad you did. And **** worrying if the person thinks something or judges you or said something to someone else. Just straight **** it. It doesn't matter what people are saying or thinking. All that matters is what you do for yourself.


----------

